# My photo thread (mostly american cichlids)



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi. I take fish photos. Period :lol: I m gonna share them through here. If you havent seen my previous thread I suggest you check it :wink: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=201608

Now some recent photos:




























I really like this one:




































































































This below had a serious exposure problem so I decided to generate variations of it rather than trying to fix it. So these came out:










"charcoal" nic










the nic fossile










the icy nic


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That rainbow cichlid is a beauty, love the bright eye especially. How does the keyhole handle being in there with those attila the hun centrals? :lol:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Normally my centrals are not that barbaric but for keyhole they might be considered so  Keyhole is usually very close to the bottom of the pecking order. But he handles the occasional chasing and pushing around. He is an optimistic and modest fish and doesnt get stressed badly. He is like a rainbow would be along with larger and more agressive CAs. Both species are quite tolerant for their size.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

Funny how over in the Old World...new world cichlids seem to be king... I even hear that North American Sunfish are very popular in Europe...

Yet over here... Old World fish seem to be more numerous...

Anyway great photos!!!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice shots. I would love to see a full tank shot.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

great looking fish man, if i had the water to do new worlds i probably would, or the nerves to deal with plants


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, just wow. That goes for the thread you linked to, as well.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Marduk said:


> Funny how over in the Old World...new world cichlids seem to be king... I even hear that North American Sunfish are very popular in Europe...
> 
> Yet over here... Old World fish seem to be more numerous...
> 
> Anyway great photos!!!


Actually african (especially malawi) cichlids are more popular here too. I think african cichlids will always remain more popular anywhere cuz of the denser stockability and bright colors. But I enjoy the personalities and diversity of the americans more.



clgkag said:


> Very nice shots. I would love to see a full tank shot.


Here is one from the old setup. The decoration of the new tank is still not finished.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

What gorgeous fish you have. And nice picture-taking too.

I am sorry I am ignorant. What species is this one?



Decoder said:


>


Oh, and what is the orange one too?

You must feed your fish well to get those amazing colors.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, thanks. Its a H. nicaraguensis. And the orange one is A. multispinosa.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

New ones (though chronologically older):


----------



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting these. Really nice.

You have three fish I'm quite interested in. Can I ask, how do you find aggression levels with the following fish?

Nicaragua Cichlid
Sajica
Rainbow Cichlid

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## lethalcustoms00 (Dec 27, 2009)

in your eighth picture down there is a pleco with the cichlid, what kind is it? i recently bought three of that same fish and cant identify it


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Elvis Priestly said:


> Thanks for posting these. Really nice.
> 
> You have three fish I'm quite interested in. Can I ask, how do you find aggression levels with the following fish?
> 
> ...


nic is moderately aggressive
sajica is mildly agressive
rainbow is more timid than being any kind of aggressive.

None of them are predatory and they dont attack fish for no reason. All of them are less aggressive than a convict.



lethalcustoms00 said:


> in your eighth picture down there is a pleco with the cichlid, what kind is it? i recently bought three of that same fish and cant identify it


its a female bristlenose pleco.


----------



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks so much Decoder, that's very helpful. I've just bought a Rainbow Cichlid today and he's settling in very nicely.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

New ones. Shot using external flash at the top.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are fantastic pictures.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you hydro.

And this is tha tanks as fresh. But still not finished:


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

What kind of lighting do you use? I really like the effect.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

I use one aquarelle 30W, one Aquastar 30W and one Lifeglo 20W. They are pretty ordinary lamps, but overall they provide balanced lightning, both colorwise and area-wise.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, I think they mix well.

What is your current stock list? In case you haven't figured it out, I think you have a beautiful tank


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks man 

Currently I have 2 juv. synspilums, 2 juv convicts, one adult female sajica and lots of little ones, 1 adult rainbow and 6 juveniles, 1 adult female nic, 8-9 swordtails, 2 bristlenose plecos.

The convicts are male and female. I keep them as pair cuz they really bring some action to the tank with their frequent breeding and managable size. Also I love the intense black and white they show while in breeding period. I will probably have to separate them as they grow though. In my view convicts are a must-have in a CA community 

I d really like to have a cutteri or nanoluteus, but there are none here. With the current decoration the tank looks very natural but I will keep adding natural materials. Some sand and more rocks are needed. Also the juvenile sajicas and juv. rainbows will be gone.

Oh and if I havent told yet, the tank is 450lts.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Ah, I'd been wondering who those little guys swimming around in the background belonged to. I am especially in love with your Sajicas and Nic!


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

I like that full-tank shot. The lighting makes an interesting effect.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## newby101 (Feb 18, 2010)

really cool photos


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the color on the nicaraguensis and the background of your tank really make them glow.


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice photos!.. I wonder how come a Nemo and Blue tang (marine fish) suddenly appears amongst the freshwater fishes..


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

azra said:


> Nice photos!.. I wonder how come a Nemo and Blue tang (marine fish) suddenly appears amongst the freshwater fishes..


They are not mine. They were a friend's.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

the tank looks great! I love the Nica.


----------



## FishinVA (Feb 24, 2010)

Doing a search for CA tanks and yours came up... Gorgeous tank and fish!

What is the footprint on your current tank? I saw in the thread you linked to you had a footprint for a 270lt listed but on page two you say the tank is 450lts so I guess you upgraded 

Gorgeous tank again! Hope I can get mine to look halfway as decent!


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi its 450lts. I sent you a message hope you read it.

Btw slowly evolving:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

More:


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

More amazing shots of these fish. I have never seen convicts looking so good in a picture.

I am sorry I do not know CA cichlids very well. What is the species in this picture?



Decoder said:


> More:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you. Its a H. nicaraguensis


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Even more:


----------



## ayeo (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been advised in having a CA Cichlid community, that 6 - 8 at the most, with some dithers, would be best for a 500 litre tank.

How have you coped with what you have? Very nice fish by the way!


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish. I like the lighting very much.


----------



## Paul LGN (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work. I really like your post. Keep up the good work.

Real Estate Logo Design


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

I like your pictures very much :thumb: simply great.
Also the way you are experimenting.


----------

